# Canning pudding??



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I was wondering if homemade tapioca pudding could be canned...??? I can't find the answer on the web so I thought I'd ask here. I see it can be frozen but I don't want to take up freezer space. Anyone know or have done it?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I dought anyone would suggest it because of the density. Not to mention tapioca is a thickenr and that is always been told to keep out of recipes. I have never tried.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Tapioca is a thickener, and is, thus, not safe for canning.
Milk is not safe for canning. 

Some things just cannot be canned at home. Pudding is one of them.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I can understand wanting to can some if your cow just freshened and you're drowning in milk. But I'll also be the first to say that homemade tapioca pudding right from the stove is wonderful; and canned pudding is, well, fairly awful. I don't know what they do with it to make it feel so gluey and gummy, but the texture is terrible, and the flavor is medicinal. 

Do you have a lot of milk to deal with? Cottage cheese is a good home project, and that makes some awesome cheese blintzes. So is ice cream, and mozzarella. 

I suppose for convenience's sake, one could make a double or triple batch, and load it into canning jars and refrigerate it. It'll keep for a couple of weeks easily.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Might try this:

http://creativecanning.blogspot.com/2014/02/coconut-tapioca-pudding.html


----------

